
Apple is aggressively hiring Siri engineers after widespread criticisms - ugwigr
https://venturebeat.com/2018/03/30/apple-is-aggressively-hiring-siri-engineers-after-widespread-criticisms/
======
jumelles
Seems a bit late?

